# Shimano Bremsscheibe SM-RT53M 180mm Center Lock NEU



## gaggb (14. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300949025222?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

